# 69 Fairlady Roadster 1600 fuel line diagram?



## Coosie (Nov 18, 2016)

I've aquired a 69 1600,thats been siiting in the corner of the shop for a few years. I need to get it going and out of our way,we build/restore classic american muscle cars/hot rods so im not familiar with how this car put together. had a guy working on the carbs but he never showed back up to finish. Carbs are mounted ans weve crank the car by pouring a little fuel in the carb but he took the fuel lines off so i dont know what lines go where. Anyone have a fuel line diagram or something that'll show me how the lines run to the carbs ? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

How cool! Would love to see pics of the car, exterior and engine and interior.

Don't have any diagrams, but if you could post pics of the carbs with the ports, might be able to assist. Have knowledge on later years' Datsun and Nissan carbs.


----------



## Coosie (Nov 18, 2016)

Car guy said:


> How cool! Would love to see pics of the car, exterior and engine and interior.
> 
> Don't have any diagrams, but if you could post pics of the carbs with the ports, might be able to assist. Have knowledge on later years' Datsun and Nissan carbs.


I'll get some pics up in a little while,not much to look at right now tho. Weve got it stripped down getting ready for paint.


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

Love that it is being brought back. Saw one at a car show this year in excellent condition. I'll have to see if I can find the pic I took.

At the AACA national meets, including Hershey (the big one), there always are few Nissans and fewer Datsuns.

And, there are virtually no Nissan or Datsun parts vendors. 

Tough keeping the old Datsuns and Nissans running, when the markets are not like they are for the domestic and European vintage and antiques. Keep hoping one of the big boys - well established in providing parts to AACA-quality restorations - steps up to the plate and begins sourcing older Datsun and Nissan parts. Sure wish Nissan would, but they've declined substantially in customer focus, especially in long-term ownership. CVTs, need I saw more.

Been looking for a VCM air filter for a mid-80s 2-bbl for years. Keep striking out. I got the last ones Nissan sold. But, don't want to try to get by on just those.

If you have any good sources, the part # is 16860-33M17. Could use several.

Tried Canada, Europe, Japan, Australia, and the few Datsun and Z stores ... and even Amayama ... and various Datsun and Nissan car clubs.

Keep us posted on the Fairlady progress.


----------



## Coosie (Nov 18, 2016)

Hey Car Guy, sorry i havent posted any pics yet. Our shop is so crammed right now, I cant get any decent pics of the car as of now. I'm looking at a shop manual download right and hopefully it will give us some info on the fuel system/carbs. We could figure it out,I'm sure but dont have the time to waste on it now tho. I really dont have any contacts for any foreign parts,we normally just do american muscle cars/hotrods.


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

Yeah, I figured with everything you know, you'd get the carb figured out in short order. Just wasn't sure how much disassembly might have occurred or been required.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

https://partsouq.com/en/catalog/gen...0BwAHBgMVOjlCVXoNVwQGRCAiQRM$&vid=22425&cid=7

Check out these guys for parts. They seem to have almost every model for every country. Page I linked to may not be your model but I am sure you can find yours.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

These guys seem to have the filter you are looking for Car Guy
https://en.partacus.de/spareparts/detail/a47bc9892b3d089bf994529a1d426957/

The Part souq place does not have it.


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

Quad, HUGE thanks!! Been looking for that part for years!

I've e-mailed them asking if the parts are New (NOS) (not used) and about quantity.

Tested their ordering system - plugged in large #s of quantities, plugged in standard commodity part #s (oil filters and such), plugged in other hard-to-get parts (IMs) ... ordering system showed same 1-of-3 colored circles each time (except for an IM they didn't recognize at all).

Hope to hear back from them tomorrow. If correct answers, will be ordering.

Have you ordered from them before? Or know if anyone successfully has?

Hoping they're not a "front" order-taker for "in-country" drop-shipments. Hoping the pic they show of an actual modern warehouse seemingly with new/NOS parts is actually stocked. This is going to be interesting.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Wish I could tell, but I only just discovered them in searching for your part. Hope they do in fact have one for you, as it sure seems to be unobtanium elsewhere. Half of the google results were your posts on different forums seeking it lol. In your shoes I would order one and see what I what I get. Cross your fingers and hope that German efficiency is actually the case.


----------



## kakaronaldo (Dec 11, 2016)

that is a very good post.....


----------

